# BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!! (merged)



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

McMillan is the Man! 

We have our coach!!!


http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Breaking_News-146169-41.html


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Official !!!! Nates our coach!!*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Yay I <3 You.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

WOW. Ray Allen has to feel pretty stupid. Walker and Sund with egg all over their faces.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

where's terry gonna go then?

ps: excellent news for blazers fans.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

excellent


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Official !!!! Nates our coach!!*

HOLY CRAP!!!!


gotta love the blazers grasp of the dramatic and unexpected announcements

i am a happy blazer fan right now, except for terry....i hope porter comes as an assistant but i know it wont happen


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Solid Hire


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow. I knew it could happen, but I'm still surprised it did.

The best thing about this is that Nate is a no-nonsense coach. He is serious and should be able to instill discipline in the players, and get respect from refs. I think he really takes this seriously.

Seattle is in trouble next year.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Nice. Funny how they break the news shortly after the first summer league game. I guess the Blazers wanted to give us a lot to talk about all at once :clap:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wonder if Iavaroni's going to take over coaching in Seattle? 

Here's hoping that Nate can actually coach, and wasn't relying on Dwayne Casey to succeed...

Ed O.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

That's a great hire for you guys. I would have loved to seen him in NY, but I think he picked a solid team in the Blazers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

WOW, I'm surprised. As you know, I would have liked to see Terry as our coach, but Nate excites me as well. Nice job by Patterson and Nash, they got the guy they wanted.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Thanks for the news Hype #9.

I love it when news breaks on this board before espn, etc.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

yeah good point about them getting who they wanted


it seems like a long time ago that something worked out for the blazers....maybe a sign of a trend for the future


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow caught me by surprise! I was pulling for Terry but still a great Hire!!


I am very excited, GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow, hope the Blazers are in shape.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

KATU.com and KOIN.com still have nothing about this... amazing! 

GO TRAIL BLAZERS!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

From ESPN:

*McMillan blazes trail to Portland*
_"Former Sonics head coach Nate McMillan has agreed to_ *five-year contract*_ with the Portland Trail Blazers, NBA sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford."_


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I've felt Nate was the perfect coach for this team all along. I just couldn't comprehend him leaving Seattle. This is an excellent day for this city and the organization. Nate's philosophy of applying defensive pressure and then pushing the ball is EXACTLY what we need.

Un-befreakin-leivable!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> KATU.com and KOIN.com still have nothing about this... amazing!


I don't know about KOIN, but KATU's resources are spread thin looking for more dirt on Qyntel.

Ed O.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Ed O said:


> I don't know about KOIN, but KATU's resources are spread thin looking for more dirt on Qyntel.
> 
> Ed O.


:laugh:

Good one, Ed!!!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow, even though I'm sad Terry Porter isn't our coach I'm happy about McMillan. I hope Terry gets the Sonics job, I feel sad for him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

There must be more than meets the eye with this. Nate has been a SuperSonic since 1987 as a 22 year old rookie out of NC State. They appeared to want him back. To leave a team that underwent a nice resurgence last year to coach Portland, and their many headaches, there must have been something not satisfying him within the Seattle organization that we're not hearing about in the press.

Larry Brown Jr.?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I am really starting to get excited about the coming couple of seasons. I know that the kids wont be great this year, but with how they performed in summerleague and getting a solid coach like Nate, I think the Blazers will be a force down the road. 

Also, I have been a Nash/Patterson detractor, but I am coming around. They have made some mistakes and have not persued some things I think they should have, but this summer they seem to be doing a great job. I do believe they are good talent evaluators, and hopefully they are able to evaluate coaching talent as well. Good job guys.

Welcome Nate


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Ed O said:


> I don't know about KOIN, but KATU's resources are spread thin looking for more dirt on Qyntel.
> 
> Ed O.


nice!!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Gerald Green said:


> There must be more than meets the eye with this. Nate has been a SuperSonic since 1987 as a 22 year old rookie out of NC State. They appeared to want him back. To leave a team that underwent a nice resurgence last year to coach Portland, and their many headaches, there must have been something not satisfying him within the Seattle organization that we're not hearing about in the press.
> 
> Larry Brown Jr.?


I think Seattle just offended him with their offer. He knew what others were getting, and he certainly heard about what Portland was offering. Seattle appearantly just said take it or leave it, rather than come up like they did to sign Ray. Once you offend someone like that, it is much easier for them to take a walk.

I'm glad for Nate's sake that it wasn't a long walk.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Gerald Green said:


> There must be more than meets the eye with this. Nate has been a SuperSonic since 1987 as a 22 year old rookie out of NC State. They appeared to want him back. To leave a team that underwent a nice resurgence last year to coach Portland, and their many headaches, there must have been something not satisfying him within the Seattle organization that we're not hearing about in the press.
> 
> Larry Brown Jr.?


It's abundantly clear why Nate left: money. The Sonics have repeatedly reminded Nate that it's a business, and now he has done the same to them.

The Sonics had a chance to sign him to an extension before this past season, and they let him play it out. They had a chance to step up and pay him what he wanted at the end of the year, and they held firm in their offer. They had a chance to let him talk to other teams before his contract expired (and show him they trusted him), but instead they made him wait until the end of June, when some of the job openings had already closed.

I'm not 100% sure that Nate is the ideal coach for Portland, but it's exciting that Portland's getting their first choice and I'm excited to see him continue to grow as a coach as our players continue to improve.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

IMO, the major factor for Nate was that Paul Allen and the Trail Blazers are willing to fork over the $$$ for the players they want, something the Sonics are not willing to do. Sure they finally gave Ray Allen the $$$ he wanted, but they are not willing to spend the $$$ to keep guys like Daniels etc.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I REALLY wanted Terry Porter, but I am pretty much just as excited to get Nate Mac as our new head coach....dream world=we get TP to come along as an assistant :yes: We are definately on the up n up...TWO, Zach,Pryz,Russians,Dmiles,JJ,healthy Theo...lookin great


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow. In the end, I thought he would retrun to Seattle. 

I'm cautiously optimistic given that he was our #1 choice. Iavaroni would have felt like a fall-back, and something about Porter just didn't feel right.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wally Waker released the following statement: 

"We have just been informed that Nate McMillan has accepted the head coaching position with the Portland Trail Blazers . We are feeling a mixture of pride in his accomplishments as the head coach of the Sonics and sorrow that he will not be a part of our organization going forward."


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Hype #9 said:


> Wally Waker released the following statement:
> 
> "We have just been informed that Nate McMillan has accepted the head coaching position with the Portland Trail Blazers . We are feeling a mixture of pride in his accomplishments as the head coach of the Sonics and sorrow that he will not be a part of our organization going forward."


ahhhh, poor Wally. Guess playing hard ball with Nate came to bite you in the butt.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Is there any chance at all that Terry would take an asistant coaching job under Nate?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Gerald Green said:


> There must be more than meets the eye with this. Nate has been a SuperSonic since 1987 as a 22 year old rookie out of NC State. They appeared to want him back. To leave a team that underwent a nice resurgence last year to coach Portland,* and their many headaches*, there must have been something not satisfying him within the Seattle organization that we're not hearing about in the press.
> 
> Larry Brown Jr.?


please, live in the present!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Do you guys remember this post? 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=178772


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Schilly - Porter said in a recent interview that he'd be okay with an Assistant job. I don't remember where I read it.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Good hire i still want porter as an assistant though


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Crimson the Cat said:


> Schilly - Porter said in a recent interview that he'd be okay with an Assistant job. I don't remember where I read it.


Dude, Nate, Terry, and get Pippen in there and you got a nice injured reserve list in case any of our guys get kicked out of any games.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Sambonius said:


> Dude, Nate, Terry, and get Pippen in there and you got a nice injured reserve list in case any of our guys get kicked out of any games.


One question: Can "Dude" shooth the three?:biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Wow shocking... I knew the possibility was there but after seeing that Allen had agreed to terms in Seattle, I thought it was a sure thing Nate would go back. Great move for the Blazers though. And Porter should end up being an assistant here.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

A big question no one has asked yet..Does Nate fly out to Vegas and coach the rest of the Summer league games, or does he wait until training camp to implement his system?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I'm a little disappointed. I just feel like Porter has a better track record of squeezing out performances out of crappy teams, and frankly we have a crappy team. 

Still, though, he's a huge upgrade over Cheeks. It ain't the best case scenario, but it's a good one. 

I'm a little surprised at five years, though. How many NBA coaches last 5 years? Popovich, Sloan....any others?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



CanJohno said:


> One question: Can "Dude" shooth the three?:biggrin:


Dude, we got Martell for that! :clap:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



theWanker said:


> I'm a little surprised at five years, though. How many NBA coaches last 5 years? Popovich, Sloan....any others?


Does it matter though? His salary doesn't count against the salary cap, and Paul Allen has plenty of money, so it doesn't really matter. Atleast not to us.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



theWanker said:


> I'm a little surprised at five years, though. How many NBA coaches last 5 years? Popovich, Sloan....any others?


Not many, but no biggie...

5 years at 6 million per

OR

4 years at 7 million per

OR

3 years at 9 million per

OR 

2 years at 15 million per

OR 

1 year at 30 million per

All the same to me...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



theWanker said:


> I'm a little surprised at five years, though. How many NBA coaches last 5 years? Popovich, Sloan....any others?


Nate, if Portland wouldn't have stepped in. I know that Porter had a good season with the Bucks, but how can you look at Seattle's lineup and not feel the same about Nate? They had a bunch of nothing with one good SG, and they had how many wins?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Looks like Nash and Patterson finally closed a deal. They got who they wanted and the best coach out side of Phil Jackson on the Market. Nate was a big reason in the Sonics going from a bunch of scrubs to challenging for the West. Nate I a great hire and I hope his work ethic is excellent. Great job Nash and Patterson. Now get rid of Darius and DA.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

The notion that Allen was no longer willing to spend the money that is needed to win has been stamped out with this hire. Well done Blazers! This franchise is back on the right track.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



> I'm a little surprised at five years, though. How many NBA coaches last 5 years? Popovich, Sloan....any others?


I'm glad he got the extended contract. That way he won't feel pressured to win now, and he can concentrate on growing this team. If Dunleavy had a bigger window, I'm sure Jermaine would have gotten more PT. Now Nate won't compromise our long term future for the benefit of winning now.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

yeah, I guess I just look at it as a negative from the "it'll be darned hard to fire him" perspective. 

even still, I'm glad we got a guy with lots of experience and a solid coaching reputation.

here's to a long and (hopefully) successful coaching experience!


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Great hire by our front office, I commend them for closing the deal and being patient. I'm excited that this will re-kindle our I5 rivalry! :clap:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Sambonius said:


> Dude, we got Martell for that! :clap:


 :nah: 

Hahaha, yeah, I was just messin' with ya!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*The Tale of Two Allens*

On the one hand, Ray Allen signs with the Sonics for something close to the maximum, after Seattle management toyed with McMillan for months. McMillan sees that and can have one of two reactions: "great, we'll have Ray for a while" or else "where's the love for me? all I get is the same stinkin' offer they threw my way after I dragged this team to the playoffs?"

And considering his reaction was #2, another Allen got real important all of a sudden: PAUL Allen. 

I also agree on the contract length - it should mean that McMillan won't feel pressured to play guys like Ruben Patterson and Derek Anderson to eek out a few extra wins, when he ought to be playing Travis Outlaw and Martell Webster.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



Gerald Green said:


> There must be more than meets the eye with this. Nate has been a SuperSonic since 1987 as a 22 year old rookie out of NC State. They appeared to want him back. To leave a team that underwent a nice resurgence last year to coach Portland, and their many headaches, there must have been something not satisfying him within the Seattle organization that we're not hearing about in the press.
> 
> Larry Brown Jr.?


Congrats. You've just made the dumbest post in the history of the internet.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I'm amazed the Sonics didn't work Ray Ray and Nate's deals in conjunction. One without the other just makes no sense. With Nate gone, they risk losing a ton of other free agents, leaving them with just one massively paid star and the prospect of little to lure other players with or cap room to pay them. Oops.

Dan


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



dkap said:


> I'm amazed the Sonics didn't work Ray Ray and Nate's deals in conjunction. One without the other just makes no sense. With Nate gone, they risk losing a ton of other free agents, leaving them with just one massively paid star and the prospect of little to lure other players with or cap room to pay them. Oops.
> 
> Dan


I know... AND I LOVE IT!!! :clap:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

NBA.com, ESPN, Wally Walker, etc. have it all wrong.

Don't you guys remember? We were told a couple of weeks ago that Iavaroni will be the next head coach of the Blazers. Yes, we're going through a brief period of time where the team is talking to other 'candidates', but the end result is sure. Marc will be the next coach of the Blazers.

I'm not sure where these other guys are getting their information....


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*1080 saying deal less than the reported $6 million*

Take it for what it's worth coming from these clowns, but they and a Seattle sports writer say it wasn't the money.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I can't say I'm as excited by Nate as the rest of you, but I am hopeful. I agree it's nice PatterNash got their first choice. And I'm glad we got a decent coach and not a scrub. 

As for our team, I'm very excited, and have been since Pritchard took over. 

Go Blazers! Muy Caliente!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

WOW

I just got home from my daughters softball game

I am shocked :jawdrop:

I would of never figured this after Ray Ray was signed with Seattle


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

I love this hire! :cheers: Mcmillan is the straight forward tough :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: coach we need to teach this team. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Official !!!! Nates our coach!!*



riehldeal said:


> I hope porter comes as an assistant but i know it wont happen


I hear ya... I would love Porter as an assistant... I sure hope Girgurich stays as well


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Does anyone know where the Washington Park Amphitheater is? Thats where there announcing this hire tomorrow and id like to go. Is this next to the rose garden or up by the zoo? Thx :cheers:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*



MercyKersey said:


> Does anyone know where the Washington Park Amphitheater is? Thats where there announcing this hire tomorrow and id like to go. Is this next to the rose garden or up by the zoo? Thx :cheers:


It's up by the zoo.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

this sucks

i hope dr g stays maybe even bring in Iavaroni groan 

I dont like this


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

MapQuest 

Parking at the Zoo or taking MAX there would be the best way to get there.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 1080 saying deal less than the reported $6 million*

They are saying that Nate is tired of being a Sonic. He already made up his mind to leave the Sonics before the beginning of the season. Report that the deal is not the 6 or 7 million reported, not about the money! Starting to believe it, McMillan wanted a divorce from the Sonics! Imagine spending your entire NBA career with the Sonics, he's tired of the coffee! You heard it, Nate didn't want to go to the Sonics, he's tired of them!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

Well I'll be.......wow.

I was sure he would stay after Ray Allen agreed to sign. Maybe now he'll change his mind and go to Cleveland??

I was in the Porter camp for nostalgic reasons and from what I saw of his ability to improve a team. For me, McMillan is still a Sonic! I hope he can coach. I hope it really wasn't Casey doing all the coaching. Remember, Byron Scott's Nets after Eddie Jordan left for the Wiz. All of a sudden, Byron wasn't as good a coach. :brokenhea 

On the positive side, I have always loved his demeanor on the sideline. Arms folded, stone faced, instructing, not super emotional, getting T's, etc..

Go Blazers! I hope this works. Bring TP in as Assistant!!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: 1080 saying deal less than the reported $6 million*

Maybe this can be the "slightly off-topic 'Nate was hired' thread." 

My question is this: How can the Sonics have bungled this so completely? First, they let their top assistant, Dwayne Casey go to a division rival, then they let their head coach, Nate McMillan go to another friggin' DIVISION RIVAL!!! 

If I were a Sonics fan I'd be beating my head against a wall and screaming for somebody's head! 

And if it wasn't the money...?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 1080 saying deal less than the reported $6 million*

I think Nate already made up his mind to leave before the start of the season. Nate doesn't like Seattle anymore.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lets keep the topics together please!


----------



## Seattle1 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!! Nate is our NEW COACH!!!*

When did they move the Washington Park Amp.? It has always been in Washington Park next to the International Rose Test Gardens (overlooking downtown). I have been to many outdoor live acts there when I lived in PDX. By the way, Congrats! Nate, and his family are class acts....and I like his style of basketball to boot! I, also, hope Porter also comes on board for the Blazers!

I have also been to the Amp. Theater in the Zoo but I don't think it is named Washington Park Amp. Theater. I used to go there for the live "Birds of Prey" show and the Jazz.

I hope the Blazers clarify this so you guys get to the right place. I wished I was there to cheer.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

this is good. The future is brighter today.

:clap:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tommyboy said:


> this is good. The future is brighter today.
> 
> :clap:


*BREAKING NEWS!!! Tommyboy sighting!!!*


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

GG Blazer management!

I'm not 100% sold on McMillian but I like the hire and am glad to see us getting our top guy.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been a Patterson/Nash supporter from Day 1, but I'm with Bert on this one. I'm glad they finally made the hire, and I'm glad they got their apparent #1 choice. It feels good knowing the Blazers got the Belle of the Ball for once.

I'm sure Nate is & will be a good coach, but I still don't quite understand why the Blazers had him at the top of their list. I guess I'll just have to keep my eyes, ears, and mind open to the reasons as they present themselves.

Would have liked to have seen Porter get the job, but MAN it would be cool for the Blazers to bring him in as an assistant (don't know if he'd do it, though). Also very concerned about what this means for Grgurich. I really, really, REALLY don't want to lose him with this team being at such a young & formative stage.

But all that is probably for the future to answer. For now, CONGRATULATIONS BLAZERS, and WELCOME TO PORTLAND, NATE!

:cheers: 

PBF


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Wowzers!

What a suprise to get home to! Isin't it funny how rumors come in and out every day, and it seems that the breaking news is when no one sees it coming!

I agree with most people, I really didn't excpect this to actually happen, especially after Ray re-signed. But I'm glad the search is over, and the Blazers can now look forward into the future. 

Good hire, and it should be an exciting season!!!

JMK
GO BLAZERS!


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

According to the Tribune, Nate signed a 5-year contract worth $26.5M. That works out to a cool $5.3M per season. Not too shabby!

LINK


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

i've already read tirades on the ESPN board about what they're going to do when nate's come to his ex-home. Let's just say A-Rod thought he had it bad, wait till the Key is full of boos. Esp. when rumor is nate was bored in Seattle,w/ fans who loved him as Seattle fans love Edgar.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Part of me is disappointed that T.P. isn't the Blazers new coach. But part of me feels the Blazers made a great move in hiring Nate. Take T.P. out of the picture and I'm thrilled with this hire. Nostalgia is powerful. But nostalgia can't coach a NBA team. Here's to Nate. Let's get it on.

Go Blazers!! I'm excited again!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Part of me is disappointed that T.P. isn't the Blazers new coach. But part of me feels the Blazers made a great move in hiring Nate.


That pretty much sums up what I've been thinking.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> i've already read tirades on the ESPN board about what they're going to do when nate's come to his ex-home. Let's just say A-Rod thought he had it bad, wait till the Key is full of boos. Esp. when rumor is nate was bored in Seattle,w/ fans who loved him as Seattle fans love Edgar.


 I don't see how Seattle could be that pissed at Nate....They could have easily resigned him for cheap last summer but decided they wanted to play the "business" card on him and they got burned. 

If I remember correctly, two years ago Nate and Ray Allen weren't seeing eye to eye on things. Is it possible that unlike what everyone has been saying, the signing of Ray Allen is what pushed Nate to come down south to Portland?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My thoughts.

McMIllan isn't a good enough upgrade over Porter to hire Mr. Sonic over Mr. Blazer.

What a difference a year makes huh? Two years ago McMillan was about to be fired because of a bad record and a bunch of injuries, while Porter was leading his team to the playoffs and beating the eventual champion Piston's at Detroit. This year Porter's team is riddled with injuries and he is fired while McMIllan has a full team and leads them to the playoffs.

McMIllan is an average coach that had one really good year with two all-stars on his roster. The one thing he has going for him is his ties with Grg. Hopefully he can convince him to stay on. 

I really think the Blazers made a decent hire, just not the right one. I think it's funny that for all the stuff Paul Allen said about wanting a President and GM that lived in Portland instead of commuting like Whitsitt did, he hires a coach that will keep his family in Seattle and commute to see them.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> McMIllan isn't a good enough upgrade over Porter to hire Mr. Sonic over Mr. Blazer.
> 
> ...


Honestly? I don't think the Sonics, from a Personnel standpoint, were the best team in the NW division this season. Yet this was the best Sonics team Nate has ever had. The dude has had very little to work with during his time in Seattle. The second he had a slightly above average team, he won the division. Impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> McMIllan isn't a good enough upgrade over Porter to hire Mr. Sonic over Mr. Blazer.
> 
> ...


All very good points. But would it have been fair to hire Porter and have him go through the growing pains with the team? How long before the town turned on him and the media turned on him? How hard would it have been for the Blazers to fire Terry Porter? It's hard for a hometown hero to come back and play or coach for his team. Ask Damon. Of course you don't take into account total failure when you are looking to hire somebody. You expect the team to only go up, but it would have been an odd situation for Porter, Nash, and Patterson. Too many emotions would have been involved. If Nate doesn't work out, at least it will be easy to let him go.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Shhhhhhhhh :cheers:

Does Nate know we still need a backup PF :clown: 

a veteran guard to stabalize us :eek8: 

and and and.... :boohoo:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> Honestly? I don't think the Sonics, from a Personnel standpoint, were the best team in the NW division this season. Yet this was the best Sonics team Nate has ever had. The dude has had very little to work with during his time in Seattle. The second he had a slightly above average team, he won the division. Impressive if you ask me.



When you have Ray Allen on your team, you look like a genious. everyone thinks that the Sonics had less than subpar talent. Coaches don't go out on the floor---the players make it happen. the coaches run drills in practice, but when you're on the court, you have to make the decisions. Having three guys that all shoot 3's makes your job a bit easier too. Luke Ridnour made a lot of improvements, but i've heard him give a lot of credit to Antonio Daniels for helping him. 

I wish nate was back, don't get me wrong. like in Phoenix, all it can take is one player to step up and make the team better---Phoenix had Steve Nash, Seattle has Ray Allen.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

myELFboy said:


> When you have Ray Allen on your team, you look like a genious. everyone thinks that the Sonics had less than subpar talent. Coaches don't go out on the floor---the players make it happen. the coaches run drills in practice, but when you're on the court, you have to make the decisions. Having three guys that all shoot 3's makes your job a bit easier too. Luke Ridnour made a lot of improvements, but i've heard him give a lot of credit to Antonio Daniels for helping him.
> 
> I wish nate was back, don't get me wrong. like in Phoenix, all it can take is one player to step up and make the team better---Phoenix had Steve Nash, Seattle has Ray Allen.


You havent seen Mo Cheeks....


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

myELFboy said:


> When you have Ray Allen on your team, you look like a genious. everyone thinks that the Sonics had less than subpar talent. Coaches don't go out on the floor---the players make it happen. the coaches run drills in practice, but when you're on the court, you have to make the decisions. Having three guys that all shoot 3's makes your job a bit easier too. Luke Ridnour made a lot of improvements, but i've heard him give a lot of credit to Antonio Daniels for helping him.
> 
> I wish nate was back, don't get me wrong. like in Phoenix, all it can take is one player to step up and make the team better---Phoenix had Steve Nash, Seattle has Ray Allen.


Were the Buck's brass and coaching staff collective genius's when Allen was in Milwaukee? Nah. Seattle definitely over achieved last season. Minnesota and or Denver should have run away with the Division.

No matter. Portland still would have finished in dead last. They may again this season. That's cool. We now have direction. Where's Seattle headed?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Iavaroni and McMillan were really a toss up to me as who I wanted....But overall I'm pretty impressed and excited that we could get Nate here...He's a good coach who gets the best out of his players (Reggie Evans, Flip Murray, Jerome James, Nick Collison) and he is also a good disciplinarian style of coach that this team needs....Nate is also well respected around the league and I think he might draw some free agents to come to Portland that otherwise wouldn't have...

I think management is having an A+ offseason so far....now its time to tackle the free agent market...Hopefully Antonio Daniels will follow his old boss down to P-town!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> Part of me is disappointed that T.P. isn't the Blazers new coach. But part of me feels the Blazers made a great move in hiring Nate. Take T.P. out of the picture and I'm thrilled with this hire. Nostalgia is powerful. But nostalgia can't coach a NBA team. Here's to Nate. Let's get it on.
> 
> Go Blazers!! I'm excited again!



Amen. I think this is the way most of us are feeling. I know I am anyhow. I'm stoked we took our #1 pick, and that we are stickin' it to a division rival!! 


w00t w00t :clap: 


Poor Sonics.... But you know how the song goes ....

Cry me a river....Cry me a river.... :boohoo:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I've heard that Nate McMillan knows and admires Martell Webster. Is it possible that he sees Webster as the second coming of Ray Allen, and therefore thinks Portland has a brighter future than Seattle?

Anyway, let me add my voice to the chorus of cheers for this hire. I'm even more excited now about the coming season!


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

If I were up in Portland, I would attend the press-conference. WOW, at Wash Park Amphitheater?! What a great place to see this happen.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow. Shows what happens when you fall asleep during SportsCenter. I found out from the morning newspaper. 
I am surprised it happened so fast. I am a bit disappointed that Porter won't be back. But I have learned to trust the team's management. They have avoided popular moves (trading young talent for Kidd or Carter, for example) in favor of a long term straitegy and McMillan clearly fits into that. 
As for the Sonics they got what they deserved. When Seattle was playing so welll last year they could have rewarded the coach, shown him they had confidence in him by extending his contract. They did not. They let a top assistant leave. By offering a max contract to a player while low-balling the coach they sent the message that the coach is not too important to the team's success. 
It would have been fun to welcome back Terry, but this hire sounds good. A relationship already established with Martell is a plus. My only worry is that the Blazers have had a penchant for taking ex-Sonics (Whitsitt, Schrempf and Kemp) who were not what they were cracked up to be. 
But hey, it's payback for them taking Antonio Daniels and Luke Ridnour.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> They let a top assistant leave. By offering a max contract to a player while low-balling the coach they sent the message that the coach is not too important to the team's success.


I think it's more that they sent mixed messages, because the reported salary isn't much more than what Seattle was offering, and nowhere near what had been rumored to be on the table. I'm not convinced it was about the money at all in the end, so maybe Seattle didn't bugger it up as bad as we're giving them credit for for not extending him earlier. Maybe Nate just didn't want to be extended in the end?

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> I think it's more that they sent mixed messages, because the reported salary isn't much more than what Seattle was offering, and nowhere near what had been rumored to be on the table. I'm not convinced it was about the money at all in the end, so maybe Seattle didn't bugger it up as bad as we're giving them credit for for not extending him earlier. Maybe Nate just didn't want to be extended in the end?


I think that's definitely a part of it... Seattle strung him along and then expected a hometown discount.

As far as how much more Portland offered: it's unclear. Locke from KJRAM has reported it's not much more, but the Seattle Times reported it's believed to be $12m more over the life of the contract ($30m total as opposed to the $18m Seattle was offering).

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Ed -

Being in Seattle and likely seeing your fill of the Sonics over the past few years, what's your take on Nate's coaching abilities, style, potential, etc?

Cheers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Being in Seattle and likely seeing your fill of the Sonics over the past few years, what's your take on Nate's coaching abilities, style, potential, etc?


First a disclaimer: I don't consider myself anything resembling an expert on judging coaches. I know that I'm not a professional when it comes to evaluating a player and his production, but I feel way more confident talking about what a player can do than a coach. Keep that in mind as a significant grain of salt here.

This time last year, Nate was almost done in Seattle. He was entering a lame duck year as head coach and his preferred style (defense, toughness) seemed to be at odds with management (Rick Sund) and his best players (Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis). The team had decided to let Brent Barry walk, had added an expected nonfactor in Robert Swift in the lottery, and was counting on Danny Fortson and a healthy Nick Collison.

When Seattle lost by 30 in LA to the Clippers in their first game, it was surprising... but not too surprising. The team seemed destined to go through a year of limping along before cutting their head coach loose (much like Portland's turned out to be).

How much Nate was responsible for avoiding that fate isn't clear to me. Obviously he deserves credit, since he was the front man, but was it Casey and Weiss who were pulling the strings? Was it the health of Ray Allen and the addition of size inside?

It might have been a chance in Nate himself... rather than fighting to change his players to his structure, he might have changed his structure to fit his players. Look at a great coach like Pat Riley (who went from Showtime in LA to Shutdown in NY) and it seems that that's a critical thing for a coach to do.

Nate seems to bring more fire to the sidelines than Mo did, but that might be damning with faint praise considering Cheeks's demeanor on the bench. 

I'm hopeful that Nate will continue to blossom as a head coach, and that last year wasn't just an aberration, but to be honest I'm not confident that he's a top-5 coach in the NBA or that he's going to be a big improvement over Mo Cheeks. 

But, again, I'm not very good at judging that sort of thing.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-mcmillan070705&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Brian Wheeler's comments on Nate:

http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/index#

http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/radio?id=2102316&rate=56&format=wmp


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought of one benefit that I don't think anybody has mentioned yet. No that we have Mr Sonic, will the media like the Fan and FSNW pay more attention to the Blazers?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I was shocked when I saw it . This is a great great move by the blazers .


Welcome Nate


----------

